# Brute for King Quad?



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

thinking of trading my 05 Brute for an 08 King quad thats basically stock. any input??? should I?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I traded mine for and love it. Just get you some primary work done and few other little mods and there a VERY reliable machine. Not near as much up keep.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if you got the brute setup right and is done then i would prolly keep it but if you are still not familiar with it and have carb prob all the time then i would def be all over the zuki as efi is a beautiful feature


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep the king up much less upkeep. Definitely need to do clutch work I'm going to do the ol ladies this spring. I already bought the shims for the primary just gotta get the rest of the parts.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i have a brute and the wifey has a king 450 ...i gotta say she follows me everywhere unless its too deep...she aint snorked...def. get some clutch work done ..im in the process of getting some done on hers....very reliable machine they just lack in the clutching dept.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Just get your primary machined by either Coop45 or Tony James at CMG clutch works. I have primary's from both. They do great work. They get you some 18 gram rollers and the EPI yellow spring or Dalton Orange. I run the Dalton in mine...but have all the other springs for it as well. 

You don't need all that secondary work done unless your worried about top speed. Without it you still have a lot.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it would depend on how wore out your brute is And what is the difference of hrs and miles between the 2. It looks like you have a nice setup already that would be a hard one.:thinking:


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

@hp488 its basically rebuilt... just small things here and there. seals here and there leaking but nothing major. the zuki was stock so I would be starting all over. think I'm just gonna sell out right or keep it...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would have a hard time doing that if it is rebuilt, you have a better bike IMO


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't think I'd part ways with the Brute unless it was completely shot and I didn't have the time to fix it. I have mine just about perfect (need tires), and couldn't fathom trading it for a bone stock machine right now. I'd lose my ***. The KQ is a nice machine though. Not quite as quick as the Brute, but solid and probably a little better built. I raced one several times on the drag at CAW and was always at least 2-3 lengths in front. We were both bone stock at the time. It was my first real time racing it, and neither one of us could believe how fast it was. :flames:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you get the KQ...you can get the True 750cc kit from CP performance...$550 for complete kit. Minus the Cams. If you get the cams, M109R injector, Power Comander, or VDI. they are Very fast for a single. I got a buddy who raced up in a class with the V-twins and done very well for poor boy single...lol. Thats what I call the single cylinder class...lol.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

think I may just put it up for sale and try to get a can am or arctic cat


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

my bro has an 08 kingquad, and its a very reliable machine, no problems what so ever and still going strong...


----------

